

Guido van Rossum - People Who Annoy Me - tzury
http://neopythonic.blogspot.com/2009/04/people-who-annoy-me.html

======
shadytrees
> How about "excessively negative people"? --Hobbes (Jason)

Jason wins.

------
octane
People who annoy me:

1\. People with web sites that don't go back when you click back, and make you
click twice, but then you screw up and click 3 times, and then have to click
forward again.

~~~
billswift
Unfortunately, that's not people, that's blogspot. I even have to do it on my
own blog. Of course, it could be some individuals' blogs, but blogspot is the
only place I've seen it.

